# Boogered-Up Makers Mark



## RRLOVER (Sep 2, 2012)

I practiced a dozen times on some 304 and not once did I have tape marks etch in on me.I etch my first blade and have two deep marks at the tape line.Is this from to much fluid on the pad??It SUCKED having to take the blade back to the belts and ruin the mark.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 2, 2012)

I think the Mark is awesome, nonetheless.

Maybe use a smaller pad.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 2, 2012)

What a relief, from the title I thought you wasted some fine whisky... 

Stefan


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 2, 2012)

I like your mark too.


----------



## Rottman (Sep 2, 2012)

Are the etched lines at the ends of the stencil?


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice mark Mario!


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 2, 2012)

Rottman said:


> Are the etched lines at the ends of the stencil?



Yes


----------



## Rottman (Sep 2, 2012)

Try a bigger stencil or a smaller pad, obviously the tape didn't isolate as well as the stencil film.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 2, 2012)

I did cut the stencil to small......I guess I will have to watch more you tube vids.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is a trick I figured out. Get some good packing tape, pull off a piece, use an exact knife to cut a suitable sized hole in the tape, slightly bigger than your logo, center your logo, and press the tape on good. do the same on the reverse side, this greatly increases the size of your stencil, the tape works great as a moisture dam to keep the solution from going to unwanted areas. Trim it up as needed.


----------



## Bill Burke (Sep 4, 2012)

Youi can also color the blade with a magic maker leaving a window of uncolored steel where your mark will be then tape the mark down over the colored area I use scotch tape for this. the marker acts as a resit and can be wiped off with acetone.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanx for all the info.


----------



## RRLOVER (Sep 17, 2012)

Bill Burke said:


> Youi can also color the blade with a magic maker leaving a window of uncolored steel where your mark will be then tape the mark down over the colored area I use scotch tape for this. the marker acts as a resit and can be wiped off with acetone.



Thanx Bill.....This worked Great!


----------



## Bill Burke (Sep 17, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Thanx Bill.....This worked Great!



Glad to help.


----------

